# Wildfeeds and Sports Backhauls on Ku band



## Guest

Hi Folks,

I'm looking into buying a FTA receiver, dish, motor, etc. to try capture wildfeeds and college sports backhauls. Of course I have a few questions before I drop some money on this hobby.

Are there alot of wildfeeds and college sport backhauls on Ku band? 

If so, are they usually analog or digital DVB/MPEG-2 signals?

Most Ku band receivers that I've seen appear to be for digital signals only, do they still make Ku band receivers that have both analog and digital signals?

I'm sure I will have more questions in the future but that's it for now.

Thanks,
JB


----------



## Guest

Yes, there are lots of college sports in the fall and winter. It is mostly analog but there is a movement to digital. Some is still on c band but there is plenty on ku.

If you want to research a little go to the user group at Yahoo called "backhaul". You can run a search for your favorite teams, etc. Or just browse around a little to see what has been available the last couple years.

Seems like a remember a hybrid receiver was made but it did not take off so I doubt you will have much luck (one of the dealers here may know some more).
I have two analog receivers, the first one from online dealer emantechnology.com (you may have to buy a package now, if he has any at all to sell since he does not list them as a receiver but as a package). The second one was a very lucky purchase on ebay. 

Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## Guest

I forgot to add-two receivers is not that big of a deal as long as you get a dual feed lnb.


----------



## Guest

wtsat said:


> I forgot to add-two receivers is not that big of a deal as long as you get a dual feed lnb.


First, thanks for the response!!!

I never thought of using a separate analog and digital Ku band receiver, DUH. It appears that getting a dual feed LNB isn't a big deal either.

The only issue I forsee is that the analog receiver on the website you recommended can't power (send the signal to the motor) the satellite dish into position to pickup the different birds like many of the digital ones can do.

My questions would be that if the analog can't move the dish could I use the digital receiver to position the satellite dish then switch back to the analog receiver to watch?

That would be a pain but it's better than not having analog capability, where many feeds still appear to be.

Thanks again,
JB


----------



## Guest

Yep, you got it, use the digital to position the dish and then watch the analog. It should not be a pain if you have multiple inputs on your television. 

One other thing, I know most people say a 76cm dish is okay for size and I think for digital it should be okay but I would recommend a 90cm for analog. The increase in signal really helps on some of the weaker satellites. SBS6 has lots of sports and I cannot imagine trying to watch that weak sister with anything less than a 90cm. It has enough sparklies on some transponders with my 90cm.

Good lukc.


----------



## PSB

I have a motorized digital receiver looped through to an analog, works great, you are also right about the bigger dish : )


----------



## Guest

PSB said:


> I have a motorized digital receiver looped through to an analog, works great, you are also right about the bigger dish : )


How would one go about doing this? I can't seem to grasp the concept : (


----------



## TonyM

some digital receivers have a loop out or aux out on them. Basically it gives you a raw feed to run to a second receiver. Think of it as a built in splitter.

I have a Pansat 1500 that has a loop out that I hooked my Toshiba analog C/KU receiver to. The Pansat runs the polarity, so on the Toshiba all I get is hor or vert polarity, but it works


----------



## Guest

TonyM said:


> some digital receivers have a loop out or aux out on them. Basically it gives you a raw feed to run to a second receiver. Think of it as a built in splitter.
> 
> I have a Pansat 1500 that has a loop out that I hooked my Toshiba analog C/KU receiver to. The Pansat runs the polarity, so on the Toshiba all I get is hor or vert polarity, but it works


If I run this type of setup, do I still need the Dual LNB?


----------



## JohnH

A single LNBF will suffice. Especially since many analog receivers do not do the 13/18 volt polarity switch required to switch polarities on the Dual LNBF.


----------



## TonyM

yep
I have a dual LNB and one goes to my UNiden and the other goes to the DVB, which is looped to a Toshiba

The Uniden can only get Verical polarities


----------



## Guest

JohnH said:


> A single LNBF will suffice. Especially since many analog receivers do not do the 13/18 volt polarity switch required to switch polarities on the Dual LNBF.


About the polarity, how will I know if the polarity is correct when trying to view a feed? Will it fry my receiver if I try to tune in a feed with the polarity set incorrectly? This is my first experience with FTA, so please forgive my ignorance.

Let's see if I've got the rest of this right.

I'm going to use a 90cm dish to pick up analog and digital Ku band signals. Of course it will have a motor to rotate this dish into position.

It will have a single LNB that will feed my digital Ku receiver. The digital receiver will be used for digital feeds, satellite positioning and polarity for both the digital and analog receivers.

In order for the analog receiver to work correctly, it will be slaved to the digital receiver through the aux out on the digital receiver.

Both receivers will need to be separately connected to the TV to view the signals.? Or can I loop the analog signal back into the digital receiver and just have one connection to the TV?

Does this sound correct?

Also, how difficult is it to pick up the initial most southern satellite signal? Is this going to take hours or more like 15 minutes? FWIW, my most southern satellite is NIMIQ 2. I'm doing my homework on positioning the satellite dish, so I won't be totally ignorant when the supplies arrive.

If so, I think I'm close to be ready to order my new setup.

Thanks again to all!!!!
JB


----------



## JohnH

No, it will NOT fry your LNBF.

If Nimiq2 is your most southerly satellite, then you should use AMC 5, since Nimiq2 is Ku-DBS not Ku-FSS,


----------



## Guest

JohnH said:


> No, it will NOT fry your LNBF.
> 
> If Nimiq2 is your most southerly satellite, then you should use AMC 5, since Nimiq2 is Ku-DBS not Ku-FSS,


Oh, I didn't know that. I guess I'll lock onto AMC5 to start with.

I did some research on the college teams I watch and most were on analog (NTSC) last season. Some were DVB but not many. I guess I'll have to purchase two receivers.

What are these digital formats that I saw listed?

4:2:0
and
4:2:2

The reason I asked is because some college games from last season were listed with these numbers.

You folks have been a great help!!!

Thanks again,
JB


----------



## Guest

Feed that you might see that reads
G11 K6 Digital Slot B 11815.5 MHz SR 5171 Vertical with 4:2:0 

Digital MPEG 4:2:0 means you can buy a receiver for $100-$200 and watch the programming. MPEG 4:2:2 means it will cost $5000+ for a receiver to buy. You would need to have a fast computer and a certain card hooked up to your satellite equipment to view 4:2:2 programming. You can hear the audio with a 4:2:0 receiver, but not see the picture. 

What league do you follow the most? 

Sportswest feeds are digital 4:2:0
ESPN feeds are mostly 4:2:2 now 
PPV feeds on c-band are sometimes uplinked backhaul as 4:2:0 on ku-band. 

WAC Conference uses 4:2:0 
Tulsa cable, Hawaii KFVE, Fresno State KFRE, Boise State KBCI, UTEP TW Cable, LA Tech feeds are all part of the WAC and use 4:2:0. Nevada in the past is the only recent team to still use analog.


----------



## Guest

Yes, you can run a digital receiver through the analog one and watch one at a time on your TV. I do that on a few TV's myself. You won't fry your receiver if you use the wrong setting like vertical and horizontal. I highly recommend multiple TV's and receivers for the most of your college football experience if you have the room and money.


----------



## Guest

MikeI said:


> Feed that you might see that reads
> G11 K6 Digital Slot B 11815.5 MHz SR 5171 Vertical with 4:2:0
> 
> Digital MPEG 4:2:0 means you can buy a receiver for $100-$200 and watch the programming. MPEG 4:2:2 means it will cost $5000+ for a receiver to buy. You would need to have a fast computer and a certain card hooked up to your satellite equipment to view 4:2:2 programming. You can hear the audio with a 4:2:0 receiver, but not see the picture.
> 
> What league do you follow the most?
> 
> Sportswest feeds are digital 4:2:0
> ESPN feeds are mostly 4:2:2 now
> PPV feeds on c-band are sometimes uplinked backhaul as 4:2:0 on ku-band.
> 
> WAC Conference uses 4:2:0
> Tulsa cable, Hawaii KFVE, Fresno State KFRE, Boise State KBCI, UTEP TW Cable, LA Tech feeds are all part of the WAC and use 4:2:0. Nevada in the past is the only recent team to still use analog.


Hi Mike,

Thanks for your response. You clarified a few things for me. Sounds like 4:2:2 is out for me, unless the PC cards are A LOT LESS than $5k. At least I could listen to the game 

The MAC league is what I'm most interested in picking up on the backhauls. I follow the Mountain West a lot too.

What is so special about 4:2:2 over 4:2:0, other than the receiver price of course?

Thanks again,
JB


----------



## Guest

MAC conference is mostly analog. MAC conference posts most of their satellite feeds on their website, so you know where they are at ahead of time.

4:2:2 is probably used so the people that have a limited budget can't watch those feeds.



JonBlack said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Thanks for your response. You clarified a few things for me. Sounds like 4:2:2 is out for me, unless the PC cards are A LOT LESS than $5k. At least I could listen to the game
> 
> The MAC league is what I'm most interested in picking up on the backhauls. I follow the Mountain West a lot too.
> 
> What is so special about 4:2:2 over 4:2:0, other than the receiver price of course?
> 
> Thanks again,
> JB


----------



## BabaLouie

MikeI said:


> MAC conference is mostly analog. MAC conference posts most of their satellite feeds on their website, so you know where they are at ahead of time.
> 
> 4:2:2 is probably used so the people that have a limited budget can't watch those feeds.


Aren't there some PC cards out there for less than a couple of hundred dollars that decode 4:2:2? I was thinking I read about some such FTA card, legal and legit, but I could be wrong...


----------



## JohnH

BabaLouie said:


> Aren't there some PC cards out there for less than a couple of hundred dollars that decode 4:2:2? I was thinking I read about some such FTA card, legal and legit, but I could be wrong...


Broadlogic BL2030
Twinhan 1020A

Software for 4:2:2 and HD is from a third party and is usually minimal in cost.

Need a PC with about 2.8ghz P4 to be reliable on those feeds.

More info at Satforums.com Mpeg forums.


----------



## tvdxer

JonBlack said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Thanks for your response. You clarified a few things for me. Sounds like 4:2:2 is out for me, unless the PC cards are A LOT LESS than $5k. At least I could listen to the game
> 
> The MAC league is what I'm most interested in picking up on the backhauls. I follow the Mountain West a lot too.
> 
> What is so special about 4:2:2 over 4:2:0, other than the receiver price of course?
> 
> Thanks again,
> JB


PC cards are relatively cheap. Around $100 or possibly even less, I think. With a program (DVBApps comes to mind) and a relatively fast computer (probably not something old) you can decode 4:2:2 FTA on your computer. Yes, it's legal. And I don't think $5000 is the required price for a 4:2:2 receiver these days still. Maybe about $2500 now, unless it's 8PSK or 16QAM or something?


----------



## Guest

JonBlack said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Thanks for your response. You clarified a few things for me. Sounds like 4:2:2 is out for me, unless the PC cards are A LOT LESS than $5k. At least I could listen to the game
> 
> The MAC league is what I'm most interested in picking up on the backhauls. I follow the Mountain West a lot too.
> 
> What is so special about 4:2:2 over 4:2:0, other than the receiver price of course?
> 
> Thanks again,
> JB


4:2:0 is the general MPEG-2 standard. It is what DVD's, *E and *D uses. The quality is pretty good.

4:2:2 is an extension of MPEG-2. The picture quality is BETTER than 4:2:0. I can't really describe the difference except to say the colors are more richer and vibrant. After you watch 4:2:2 for awhile you'll be able to distinguish between the two usually.

A 4:2:2 receiver is not a consumer level but comerical level receiver. You can get a no-frills 4:2:2 receiver for about $2500 but many still cost in the $5k range. Since they are comercial grade receivers, they are inherently more difficult to use.


----------



## Guest

JonBlack said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I'm looking into buying a FTA receiver, dish, motor, etc. to try capture wildfeeds and college sports backhauls. Of course I have a few questions before I drop some money on this hobby.
> 
> Are there alot of wildfeeds and college sport backhauls on Ku band?
> 
> If so, are they usually analog or digital DVB/MPEG-2 signals?
> 
> Most Ku band receivers that I've seen appear to be for digital signals only, do they still make Ku band receivers that have both analog and digital signals?
> 
> I'm sure I will have more questions in the future but that's it for now.
> 
> Thanks,
> JB


DONT WASTE YOUR TIME AND MONEY ON FTA!!! ALL SPORTS AND NEWS BACKHAULS WILL BE ENCRYPTED AND YOU WONT GET CRAP.

ALL YOULL GET ARE THE ASIAN AND ARABIC STATIONS.


----------



## Guest

Gorf the Puke said:


> DONT WASTE YOUR TIME AND MONEY ON FTA!!! ALL SPORTS AND NEWS BACKHAULS WILL BE ENCRYPTED AND YOU WONT GET CRAP.
> 
> ALL YOULL GET ARE THE ASIAN AND ARABIC STATIONS.


That is bogus! Lots of schools want their alumni to see their teams or have their own networks, etc., that for one reason or another do not get the coverage the school desires. They will always have feeds in the clear. A perfect example of this is the Montana feeds. A bar owner in Phoenix posted here or another forum that he has a steady clientele of over 30 misplaced Montana alumni that go to his bar/restaurant for the games. The schools see the benefit in increased contributions. The only change is a lot of the analog feeds are now going digital.


----------



## JohnH

Many of the schools list where the feed(s) will be.


----------



## TonyM

Gorf the Puke said:


> DONT WASTE YOUR TIME AND MONEY ON FTA!!! ALL SPORTS AND NEWS BACKHAULS WILL BE ENCRYPTED AND YOU WONT GET CRAP.
> 
> ALL YOULL GET ARE THE ASIAN AND ARABIC STATIONS.


yah, sure...whatever

do you honestly think news stations and the smaller schools will encrypt their stuff so a few people can't see it? Schools POST their coordinates

Hell, North Dakota posts theior coordinates AND SELLS A SYSTEM TO GET IT!!

lovely how the trolls come out...


----------



## Guest

TonyM said:


> yah, sure...whatever
> 
> do you honestly think news stations and the smaller schools will encrypt their stuff so a few people can't see it? Schools POST their coordinates
> 
> Hell, North Dakota posts theior coordinates AND SELLS A SYSTEM TO GET IT!!
> 
> lovely how the trolls come out...


IT WILL SOON BE NOTHING FOR THEM TO ENCRYPT THE SIGNAL FOR LITTLE COST. ONE WAY THEY ARE PREVENTING SOME PEOPLE FROM PICKING UP THEIR SIGNAL IS 4:2:2. ALTHOUGH YOU CAN LEGALLY GET 4:2:2 SIGNALS, BROADCASTERS ARENT USING 4:2:2 BECAUSE THEY WANT TO GIVE YOU A BETTER PICTURE. ITS BECAUSE THEY KNOW ITS A PAIN FOR SOMEONE TO GET THE SIGNALS.

FTA SPORTS WILL BECOME LIKE CBAND. EVERYTHING WAS MOVING ALONG SMOOTH, LOTS OF FREE AND COOL STUFF. THEN A LOT OF PEOPLE START TAKING ADVANTAGE OF IT BY WATCHING THE FREE STUFF, STEALING STUFF ILLEGALLY AND TELLING ALL OF THEIR FRIENDS HOW TO DO IT THEMSELVES.

BROADCASTERS THEN FIGURE OUT THEIR ARE ALOT OF PEOPLE GETTING THEIR SIGNAL FREE THAT COULD BE PAYING FOR IT IN SOME WAY (HEARD OF ESPN GAMEPLAN, ESPN FULL COURT, ETC.?) NEXT THING YOU KNOW ALL OF THE GOOD STUFF IS ENCRYPTED AND COSTS MONEY, IF YOU CAN BUY IT.

TEAMS THAT ARE STILL ON FTA (LIKE NORTH DAKOTA AND MAC SCHOOLS) WILL ENCRYPT. SCHOOLS ARE ALREADY STARTING TO ENCRYPT AND IT WILL CONTINUE.

FTA SPORTS BACKHAULS WILL GO THE WAY OF CBAND. ITS DYING, ALTHOUGH THE DIEHARDS CANT ACCEPT THE FACT.

DONT WASTE YOUR MONEY FOR A COUPLE OF YEARS OF SPORTS BACKHAULS THAT WILL GO DOWN THE DRAIN.


----------



## TonyM

GORF THE PUKE said:


> IT WILL SOON BE NOTHING FOR THEM TO ENCRYPT THE SIGNAL FOR LITTLE COST. ONE WAY THEY ARE PREVENTING SOME PEOPLE FROM PICKING UP THEIR SIGNAL IS 4:2:2. ALTHOUGH YOU CAN LEGALLY GET 4:2:2 SIGNALS, BROADCASTERS ARENT USING 4:2:2 BECAUSE THEY WANT TO GIVE YOU A BETTER PICTURE. ITS BECAUSE THEY KNOW ITS A PAIN FOR SOMEONE TO GET THE SIGNALS.
> 
> FTA SPORTS WILL BECOME LIKE CBAND. EVERYTHING WAS MOVING ALONG SMOOTH, LOTS OF FREE AND COOL STUFF. THEN A LOT OF PEOPLE START TAKING ADVANTAGE OF IT BY WATCHING THE FREE STUFF, STEALING STUFF ILLEGALLY AND TELLING ALL OF THEIR FRIENDS HOW TO DO IT THEMSELVES.
> 
> BROADCASTERS THEN FIGURE OUT THEIR ARE ALOT OF PEOPLE GETTING THEIR SIGNAL FREE THAT COULD BE PAYING FOR IT IN SOME WAY (HEARD OF ESPN GAMEPLAN, ESPN FULL COURT, ETC.?) NEXT THING YOU KNOW ALL OF THE GOOD STUFF IS ENCRYPTED AND COSTS MONEY, IF YOU CAN BUY IT.
> 
> TEAMS THAT ARE STILL ON FTA (LIKE NORTH DAKOTA AND MAC SCHOOLS) WILL ENCRYPT. SCHOOLS ARE ALREADY STARTING TO ENCRYPT AND IT WILL CONTINUE.
> 
> FTA SPORTS BACKHAULS WILL GO THE WAY OF CBAND. ITS DYING, ALTHOUGH THE DIEHARDS CANT ACCEPT THE FACT.
> 
> DONT WASTE YOUR MONEY FOR A COUPLE OF YEARS OF SPORTS BACKHAULS THAT WILL GO DOWN THE DRAIN.


first off...turn off the caps lock

and yes I've heard of ESPN game plan and Full Court. But there are plenty of games that ARENT on there, and those are the ones we like 

I'm not a diehard. I just got a DVB receiver a year ago. Since its FREE (hence, FREE to Air), how can you steal it? (answer me that one)

All the big conferences are encrypted because of ESPN, but there will still be plenty that don't.

If they encrypt it...big whoop.


----------



## JohnH

ESPN Regional Television is mostly analog.


----------



## Guest

First of all Montana and the others on digital could encrypt now if they really wanted to but they are not going to now or ever because they want their alumni around the country to see their games. Why would they bother to post the coordinates when it would be so easy just to email the few stations, etc.

Even if all the schools did start to encrypt in two years then it is still cheaper to buy a fta system than subcsribe to Gameplan and Fullcourt for two years (those two for two years would be roughly $360, which will buy a pretty nice fta system with an analog receiver). Plus with the fta system you get a lot more games than with Gplan and Fcourt.


----------



## Guest

GORF THE PUKE said:


> SCHOOLS ARE ALREADY STARTING TO ENCRYPT AND IT WILL CONTINUE.


What schools might these be for us that want to know?


----------



## Guest

TonyM said:


> yah, sure...whatever
> 
> do you honestly think news stations and the smaller schools will encrypt their stuff so a few people can't see it? Schools POST their coordinates
> 
> Hell, North Dakota posts theior coordinates AND SELLS A SYSTEM TO GET IT!!
> 
> lovely how the trolls come out...


Only one football game being televised this year from WDAZ. Homecoming game on October 16th.


----------



## TonyM

MikeI said:


> Only one football game being televised this year from WDAZ. Homecoming game on October 16th.


But they also broadcast hockey games


----------



## Guest

WOW! This thread got hot quick. 

I was worried ready through the threads that said they are going to encrypt everything but you folks reassured my confidence in trying out FTA.

I found a whole bunch of equipment that I wanted at Sadoun. I'd love to get one those larger dishes they have. I posted on their forum with some questions. Once they respond I'm good to go. I believe I can get everything there, except the analog receiver. Thanks to a previous poster I have that covered too.

All in all I will spend probably a little less than $500 in my FTA equipment. That's for 2 receivers, 90cm dish, single LNB, motor, satellite finder, tripod (this setup needs to be mobile), and other little items.

Thanks again,
JB


----------



## PSB

Maybe when you get your system you will join the forum : )


----------



## Guest

JonBlack said:


> WOW! This thread got hot quick.
> 
> I was worried ready through the threads that said they are going to encrypt everything but you folks reassured my confidence in trying out FTA.
> 
> I found a whole bunch of equipment that I wanted at Sadoun. I'd love to get one those larger dishes they have. I posted on their forum with some questions. Once they respond I'm good to go. I believe I can get everything there, except the analog receiver. Thanks to a previous poster I have that covered too.
> 
> All in all I will spend probably a little less than $500 in my FTA equipment. That's for 2 receivers, 90cm dish, single LNB, motor, satellite finder, tripod (this setup needs to be mobile), and other little items.
> 
> Thanks again,
> JB


WELL, THAT'S CLOSE TO $500 DOWN THE DRAIN. AT LEAST WHEN THEY ENCRYPT YOU WILL HAVE YOUR DISH FOR *E AND *D. THE REST OF IT WILL BE USELESS. JUST LIKE THAT 4DTV AND BUD. ALL THATS LEFT IS TRASH. HECK ITS GOTTEN SO BAD THAT PROGRAMMING IS AT A MINIMUM AND THE PACKAGE SELLERS ARE TELLING THEIR CLIENTS TO CONSIDER *E AND *D. CAN YOU TELL THE DIEHARDS ANYTHING ANY DIFFERENT.....NOOOOOO...CBAND IS GREAT AND ITS HERE TO STAY...HOORAY. KUBAND IS GOING DOWN THE SAME PATH BROTHER.

JON, LISTEN TO ME BUDDY. IT AINT WORTH $500 FOR A COUPLE OF YEARS OF SOME SPORTS BACKHAULS. IF YOU ENJOYED ARABIC AND ASIAN PROGRAMMING THEN I SAY GO FOR IT. BUT YOU HAVENT MENTIONED ANYTHING ABOUT THOSE CHANNELS.

THESE OTHER GUYS DONT HAVE YOUR BEST INTEREST AT HAND. THEY JUST WANT ANOTHER PERSON TO SPEND A BUNCH OF MONEY AND THEN TELL EVERYBODY HOW GREAT FTA IS. THIS IS JUST SO THEY CAN JUSTIFY THEIR WASTE OF MONEY.

DO YOU SEE HOW THE CYCLE CONTINUES???

GO OVER TO THE CBAND FORUMS. THOSE GUYS ARE WORSE THERE THAN HERE. CBAND HAS BEEN DEAD FOR YEARS BUT SOMEHOW THOSE FOLKS THINK ITS ALIVE AND WELL.

YOU CANT EVEN GET FOX SPORTS ON CBAND ANYMORE. SEE WHERE IT ALL LEADS TOO???


----------



## maddawg

Maybe you should show so real evidence or just move on. At the least, turn off the caps. Mods, time to close the thread.


----------



## JohnH

Yeah, it is really terrible, NOT. I just bought my third FTA receiver so I can look at it on the closet shelf, NOT. Come thursday and friday, my two BUDs will not be enough to handle the sports. Yep, they are really going away, NOT.


----------



## TonyM

Yep...just waiting on my 4th analog receiver (one is bad)...lets see

2 FTA DVB receivers
4 Analog receivers (one has a real bad hum)

I'm so stoked for this weekend


----------



## Guest

I want to see what Dorf on Golf has to say about this subject. Please don't close the thread. It's been entertaining.

What sports feeds have encrypted as I repeat my earlier post that you didn't respond too or notice? Don't count NFL feeds as we know why those scrambled and are now fibered and that's because of the Sunday Ticket. Digital is the wave of the future. More and more teams are going digital. It's cheaper, that's why they are using digital. You can find cheaper receivers then for $500.00. I bought one for $35 and one for $65. My analog receivers are all recent ones from EBAY where it cost me $100 for three receivers. Where's the waste of money in that? I haven't forked out one cent for the ESPN Gameplan since it started and I manage to see 70-80% of those games each weekend plus many more not in the package.

What exactly are you worried about? How is c-band dead? Have you seen lyngsat.com? Still lots of stuff to buy and for free. It's that you need a digital receiver or two and maybe a 4DTV one as well.

If teams were worried then why are there satellite parties all across the country that the teams websites mention like from East Charlotte to Montana to Michigan? Why does Creighton, Montana, MVC team, MAC team, North Dakota's website and alumni site, Marshall, Ohio, Amherst, Northeast Conference to name a few mention digital feeds on their websites from time to time? It's for people to watch the games if that satellite receiver is available. Even Sportswest.com put out a press release last year mentioning thieir feeds were going digital. They knew it would hurt the ku-band fans, but it was for economic reasons. C-band is not dead and ku band is definitely not dead with all of the sports and news feeds available. 5 years from now, it will only be the same as today. Probably more digital and less analog feeds.



GORF THE PUKE said:


> WELL, THAT'S CLOSE TO $500 DOWN THE DRAIN. AT LEAST WHEN THEY ENCRYPT YOU WILL HAVE YOUR DISH FOR *E AND *D. THE REST OF IT WILL BE USELESS. JUST LIKE THAT 4DTV AND BUD. ALL THATS LEFT IS TRASH. HECK ITS GOTTEN SO BAD THAT PROGRAMMING IS AT A MINIMUM AND THE PACKAGE SELLERS ARE TELLING THEIR CLIENTS TO CONSIDER *E AND *D. CAN YOU TELL THE DIEHARDS ANYTHING ANY DIFFERENT.....NOOOOOO...CBAND IS GREAT AND ITS HERE TO STAY...HOORAY. KUBAND IS GOING DOWN THE SAME PATH BROTHER.
> 
> JON, LISTEN TO ME BUDDY. IT AINT WORTH $500 FOR A COUPLE OF YEARS OF SOME SPORTS BACKHAULS. IF YOU ENJOYED ARABIC AND ASIAN PROGRAMMING THEN I SAY GO FOR IT. BUT YOU HAVENT MENTIONED ANYTHING ABOUT THOSE CHANNELS.
> 
> THESE OTHER GUYS DONT HAVE YOUR BEST INTEREST AT HAND. THEY JUST WANT ANOTHER PERSON TO SPEND A BUNCH OF MONEY AND THEN TELL EVERYBODY HOW GREAT FTA IS. THIS IS JUST SO THEY CAN JUSTIFY THEIR WASTE OF MONEY.
> 
> DO YOU SEE HOW THE CYCLE CONTINUES???
> 
> GO OVER TO THE CBAND FORUMS. THOSE GUYS ARE WORSE THERE THAN HERE. CBAND HAS BEEN DEAD FOR YEARS BUT SOMEHOW THOSE FOLKS THINK ITS ALIVE AND WELL.
> 
> YOU CANT EVEN GET FOX SPORTS ON CBAND ANYMORE. SEE WHERE IT ALL LEADS TOO???


----------



## TonyM

MikeI said:


> I want to see what Dorf on Golf has to say about this subject. Please don't close the thread. It's been entertaining.
> 
> What sports feeds have encrypted as I repeat my earlier post that you didn't respond too or notice? Don't count NFL feeds as we know why those scrambled and are now fibered and that's because of the Sunday Ticket. Digital is the wave of the future. More and more teams are going digital. It's cheaper, that's why they are using digital. You can find cheaper receivers then for $500.00. I bought one for $35 and one for $65. My analog receivers are all recent ones from EBAY where it cost me $100 for three receivers. Where's the waste of money in that? I haven't forked out one cent for the ESPN Gameplan since it started and I manage to see 70-80% of those games each weekend plus many more not in the package.
> 
> What exactly are you worried about? How is c-band dead? Have you seen lyngsat.com? Still lots of stuff to buy and for free. It's that you need a digital receiver or two and maybe a 4DTV one as well.
> 
> If teams were worried then why are there satellite parties all across the country that the teams websites mention like from East Charlotte to Montana to Michigan? Why does Creighton, Montana, MVC team, MAC team, North Dakota's website and alumni site, Marshall, Ohio, Amherst, Northeast Conference to name a few mention digital feeds on their websites from time to time? It's for people to watch the games if that satellite receiver is available. Even Sportswest.com put out a press release last year mentioning thieir feeds were going digital. They knew it would hurt the ku-band fans, but it was for economic reasons. C-band is not dead and ku band is definitely not dead with all of the sports and news feeds available. 5 years from now, it will only be the same as today. Probably more digital and less analog feeds.


Very well put Mike!

I just bought 2 analog receivers for $40 shipped. I think my 4 receivers have cost me a total of $110 shipped. My 2 digital receievrs were $200.

So lets see here (taken from the Mastercard commerical)

4 analog C/KU receivers......110 dollars
2 digital DVB receivers........200 dollars
2 dishes, motor, and LNBF...200 dollars

seeing so many different sporting and news events on a typical day and not costing anything extra......PRICELESS!!!


----------



## PSB

You really have to wonder what this guys motivation is : ) My guess is he is a cable TV exec.

I see US FTA broadcasting following the European model more and more in the near future, over there the all BIG players have FTA platforms to some extent. The American broadcasters are slowly realizing they have very little to lose by at least letting some of their programming go FTA, in the UK BSKYB and the BBC have realized they have just about maxed out on the number of people who can or will pay for TV. What better way to popularize digital satellite and make available some very interesting programs to this section of the general public. Not to mention all the private broadcasters who find FTA Ku band a very economical way to reach their target audiences. Add to that the news feeds and occasional feeds and there really is always something to watch on FTA satellite. I think FTA satellite will be around for a very long time to come, and soon every home will have a satellite dish installed, very much what it is like in Europe.
Long live FTA!


----------



## Guest

I have been wondering what his motivation is also. 

I will admit there is one downside to me for having a fta system. The excellant pq makes it hard to watch the "normal" channel avenues (E, D, ota, or cable).


----------



## Guest

I must be dreaming about the 2 Bears, college soccer and high school football digital feeds plus the analog Redskins and Univision Boxeo feeds found on AMC 9 Ku tonight?


----------



## Guest

not to mention the following on AMC9
Montana (digital)
North Dakota St (analog)
Georgia (analog)
high school games (analog)

we both must have been dreaming


----------



## Guest

If anyone knows where the Nebraska Cornhusker football backhauls are, please let me know... My Fortec Lifetime Ultra is in the mail as of today and I am hoping to enjoy lots of sports and network programming, but I really want those Husker games too!

[email protected]


----------



## Guest

TekWar said:


> If anyone knows where the Nebraska Cornhusker football backhauls are, please let me know... My Fortec Lifetime Ultra is in the mail as of today and I am hoping to enjoy lots of sports and network programming, but I really want those Husker games too!
> 
> [email protected]


Isn't ABC televising this weekend? It should be analog on c-band. Most CFB games from ABC are on c-band except from Oklahoma for some reason.


----------



## Guest

GORF THE PUKE said:


> WELL, THAT'S CLOSE TO $500 DOWN THE DRAIN. AT LEAST WHEN THEY ENCRYPT YOU WILL HAVE YOUR DISH FOR *E AND *D. THE REST OF IT WILL BE USELESS. JUST LIKE THAT 4DTV AND BUD. ALL THATS LEFT IS TRASH. HECK ITS GOTTEN SO BAD THAT PROGRAMMING IS AT A MINIMUM AND THE PACKAGE SELLERS ARE TELLING THEIR CLIENTS TO CONSIDER *E AND *D. CAN YOU TELL THE DIEHARDS ANYTHING ANY DIFFERENT.....NOOOOOO...CBAND IS GREAT AND ITS HERE TO STAY...HOORAY. KUBAND IS GOING DOWN THE SAME PATH BROTHER.
> 
> JON, LISTEN TO ME BUDDY. IT AINT WORTH $500 FOR A COUPLE OF YEARS OF SOME SPORTS BACKHAULS. IF YOU ENJOYED ARABIC AND ASIAN PROGRAMMING THEN I SAY GO FOR IT. BUT YOU HAVENT MENTIONED ANYTHING ABOUT THOSE CHANNELS.
> 
> THESE OTHER GUYS DONT HAVE YOUR BEST INTEREST AT HAND. THEY JUST WANT ANOTHER PERSON TO SPEND A BUNCH OF MONEY AND THEN TELL EVERYBODY HOW GREAT FTA IS. THIS IS JUST SO THEY CAN JUSTIFY THEIR WASTE OF MONEY.
> 
> DO YOU SEE HOW THE CYCLE CONTINUES???
> 
> GO OVER TO THE CBAND FORUMS. THOSE GUYS ARE WORSE THERE THAN HERE. CBAND HAS BEEN DEAD FOR YEARS BUT SOMEHOW THOSE FOLKS THINK ITS ALIVE AND WELL.
> 
> YOU CANT EVEN GET FOX SPORTS ON CBAND ANYMORE. SEE WHERE IT ALL LEADS TOO???


first off it already cost nothing to encrypt feeds, most uplink trucks are equiped with it already, however most feeds are not encrypted, ESPN doesnt encrypt any of thier backhauls, they are all there even the big schools, the only game that cant be recieved by most people with a c/ku and digital reciever is their game of the week and that is because they do it High Def. and today I found 15 college games most of those C and KU only a few were digital, and I could have found more digital ones had I felt like searching for them.

they dont encrypt the games because they want all the news outlets to be able to get them, and if they encrypted them all then they would need to equip all of the news outlets with recievers.


----------

